# Bush fires in Australia



## grannyjo (Nov 9, 2019)

There are bushfires raging in the north eastern parts of Australia.

So far, there are 3 dead and over 150 houses destroyed.

Where I live,  I have National Parks on two sides of me.  So far,  the closest fire is 50 kilometres away.  On Friday, the sky was red and there was ash and burnt leaves being carried on the wind that were dropping down in my place.

I've got a bag packed with all of the things I treasure - my photos and so on.  I'm ready to leave if necessary.

This morning the smell of the smoke woke me at 2.30,  but no signs of fire close by yet.


----------



## Liberty (Nov 9, 2019)

grannyjo said:


> There are bushfires raging in the north eastern parts of Australia.
> 
> So far, there are 3 dead and over 150 houses destroyed.
> 
> ...


Think that is the most frightening thing...so glad you are smart, packed and ready to leave if necessary.  Must be hard to sleep though with that looming in the adjacent area.

Keep safe, grannyjo!


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 9, 2019)

So sorry to hear about the fires there...  stay safe. 

sad article:   https://phys.org/news/2019-11-koalas-australia-bushfire-fate-100s.html

_Two koalas were rescued from a fire-ravaged area of Australia's east coast Saturday but the fate of hundreds more remains uncertain with blazes still raging in their bush habitat._


----------



## StarSong (Nov 9, 2019)

GrannyJo, please evacuate at the first hint of trouble.  It's so much better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 9, 2019)

So sorry you have to be dealing with that stress, grannyjo, 
and that is such a difficult situation for everyone there!

It's good that you could organize things for yourself to be prepared.  
We'll be thinking about you.


----------



## toffee (Nov 9, 2019)

awful for you -- so pleased your all ready -dont leave it to long ...


----------



## Pinky (Nov 9, 2019)

I hope you don't have to evacuate, GrannyJo, but if you must to keep safe, I wish you all the best.


----------



## grannyjo (Nov 9, 2019)

The latest news from our local Rural Fire Service is that the two fires closest to me are now contained.

The winds have dropped this morning,  so they may have a chance to get on top of more of them.

Still smoke hanging about,  but the sky is clearer than it has been for a couple of days.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 9, 2019)

Hope things continue to get better in your area Grannyjo, fires are so deadly and devastating, California has had a lot of fires this year and in the past, so sad.  Be safe!


----------



## Mike (Nov 9, 2019)

Remember GrannyJo that a fire can travel faster
than a car and accelerate quicker too, what I have
seen of roads in Australia, only very few are tarmac
and the outback ones are just dirt.

Stay safe.

Mike.


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 9, 2019)

Bonnie said:


> So sorry to hear about the fires there...  stay safe.
> 
> sad article:   https://phys.org/news/2019-11-koalas-australia-bushfire-fate-100s.html
> 
> _Two koalas were rescued from a fire-ravaged area of Australia's east coast Saturday but the fate of hundreds more remains uncertain with blazes still raging in their bush habitat._


Koalas are not listed as endangered but their habitat is very specialised and is being continually reduced due to land clearing. These latest fires have wiped out a lot of koala habitat and have been extremely fierce with the flames crowning in the canopy and passing directly from tree to tree. Koalas cannot escape and their numbers will be greatly reduced by these wildfires.


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 9, 2019)

SeaBreeze said:


> Hope things continue to get better in your area Grannyjo, fires are so deadly and devastating, California has had a lot of fires this year and in the past, so sad.  Be safe!


California really ought to consider eradicating eucalyptus trees. They are not helping the fire situation.


----------



## grannyjo (Nov 9, 2019)

The eucalyptus trees are probably the biggest problem.  Many of them shed bark,  or provide a route on the trunk for the fire to climb up and set fire to the canopy.  

With a good strong wind,  that bark then can travel for miles before touching down and starting a spot fire in another place.

A lot of Australia has been in drought for quite a few years and the understorey  has accumulated a heap of tinder dry material - ideal for spreading a fire.

At the moment,  I feel realitvely safe.  I will not stay here if I feel that my home is threatened.  Better to lose your home than to lose your life.


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 9, 2019)

Warrigal said:


> Koalas are not listed as endangered but their habitat is very specialised and is being continually reduced due to land clearing. These latest fires have wiped out a lot of koala habitat and have been extremely fierce with the flames crowning in the canopy and passing directly from tree to tree. Koalas cannot escape and their numbers will be greatly reduced by these wildfires.



Saddened  to read that Warrigal....    Hope the fires are over soon w/minimal damage and life lost all around.  Can only hope ...
My heart goes out to everyone and everything!


----------



## toffee (Nov 10, 2019)

you badly need our rain at the moment/ non stop for over a week here  floods as well !


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 10, 2019)

grannyjo said:


> This morning the smell of the smoke woke me at 2.30, but no signs of fire close by yet.


I would not have been able to sleep!!!

Stay safe....


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 10, 2019)

Everyone in bush fire prone areas are encouraged to have a plan in place. They have to decide whether they want to stay and fight to save their property or whether they will evacuate. The needs of pets and livestock should also be planned for. However, when the fire warning is 'catastrophic' everyone must evacuate ASAP. This time round the risks are being classed as catastrophic in areas that have never been so classified before. The outskirts of Sydney are now in this category. The only effective plan is to get out as fast as possible.

https://www.abc.net.au/news/2019-11...ns-ease-but-high-risk-fires-expected/11690080
I am lucky because where I live fire is not a serious risk. I can help by not using water unnecessarily because it is becoming a scarce commodity and water pressure needs to be maintained for the fire fighters.


----------

